# CA/CPA evaluation with Indian CA INter



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

Hello all of you,
Can anyone help me to guide how to evaluate my wife qualification.
She has completed b.com and ca inter, although not cleared ca final.
What we can do further so that she can become a CPA or CA 
does she need to clear ielts or Pte also ?
Will they give credit points to her for her Indian CA inter So that she can give futher exaMS for cpa?
Please reply, any help will be appreciable.
thanks in advance.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

deepslas said:


> Hello all of you,
> Can anyone help me to guide how to evaluate my wife qualification.
> She has completed b.com and ca inter, although not cleared ca final.
> What we can do further so that she can become a CPA or CA
> ...


If your wife's B.Com degree is equivalent to Australian bachelors degree as per AEI-NOOSR guidelines, then all the subjects she has covered in CA Intermediate modules will be assessed against CA/ CPA requirements. Any subjects, which have not been covered in either B.Com or Indian CA Inter, will have to be covered as bridging study. She will also need to get 7 bands in all IELTS Academic modules (or equivalent scores in other tests like PTE-A/ TOEFL).

If her degree is not equivalent, she will not be able to satisfy the entry requirements for Australian CA/ CPA qualifications. 

Typically, 4 years Indian and Pakistani degrees from government universities are considered equivalent to Australian bachelors. For example, a two years B.Com followed by a two years Masters in any related discipline is considered equivalent to Australian Bachelors degree. If a candidate satisfies degree equivalency requirement, he/ she can use other incomplete qualifications/ certificates for the purpose of satisfying individual subjects requirements.


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

thanks for a reply.
also does she need to clear PTE or Ielts?
her b.com is of 3 years. what if any subjects which is not covered in her study .
then what she can do to cover that subject ?
Also, do you know any website from where I can see the subjects for cpa/ca


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

deepslas said:


> thanks for a reply.
> also does she need to clear PTE or Ielts?
> her b.com is of 3 years. what if any subjects which is not covered in her study .
> then what she can do to cover that subject ?
> Also, do you know any website from where I can see the subjects for cpa/ca


Three years means B.Com honors? If this is the case, I think she will be able to satisfy degree requirements. But I am not sure, it depends on her university's recognition. 

If any subjects are not covered in her B.COM or CA Inter studies, the institute will inform about those subjects. They will have to be covered as bridging study. 

PTE Academic and IELTS Academic, both are accepted. PTE-A required scores are 65/65/65/65 and IELTS 7/7/7/7 in Reading/Writing/Speaking/Listening respectively. 

Remember, only IELTS Academic is accepted, not the General one.

For individual subjects, please visit the following website:

Required Competence Areas


----------



## niraj162 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi,

I am here in Australia on 457 visa and my wife is a dependent. Her background is, BCom Hons, C.A (Inter), C.S, PGDM (part time). She also has 4 years of full time internship experience. She is planning to do CPA here. Can anyone suggest, what would be right course for her?
p.s: I have tried doing CPA assessment, not migration assessment though, but somehow it is going into an infinite loop from the educational qualification page and I am not able to proceed.


----------



## anup.salvi (Mar 13, 2018)

*Cpa aus*

Hi 
I have completed masters degree in commerce and CA inter ,although not cleared CA final.
What I can do further to become a CPA AUS. Whether my qualification will get consider for the same.
Please reply, any help will be appreciable.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Om Shanti (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi, please guide me whether for CPA assessment-transcripts are needed or attested marksheets.If I have 7 years of work experience,with local CA firms,will that be accepted forCPA program.Will I get any exemptions,if I have cleared Inter CA and LLB,Bcom from Mumbai.


----------



## ankit444in (9 mo ago)

deepslas said:


> thanks for a reply.
> also does she need to clear PTE or Ielts?
> her b.com is of 3 years. what if any subjects which is not covered in her study .
> then what she can do to cover that subject ?
> Also, do you know any website from where I can see the subjects for cpa/ca


Hello, I’ve the similar situation like your wife and I’m coming to Australia soon, can you please share your experience about kickstarting my career and the credits I can receive if I’ve to do CA or CPA in Australia.
Thank you for your time.

Regards,
Ankit


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

ankit444in said:


> Hello, I’ve the similar situation like your wife and I’m coming to Australia soon, can you please share your experience about kickstarting my career and the credits I can receive if I’ve to do CA or CPA in Australia.
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> Regards,
> Ankit











Membership pathway arrangements | CPA Australia


CPA have collaborated with leading global accounting bodies to enable practitioner membership pathway arrangements. View the entire list here.




www.cpaaustralia.com.au














Pathway for members of overseas accounting bodies


Chartered Accountants Australia & New Zealand offers newly created International pathways to fast track internationally qualified members entry to CA ANZ membership. Find out more about Pathway for members of overseas accounting bodies.




www.charteredaccountantsanz.com


----------

